
Mozilla developer fixes Chromium bug caused by Google breaking the spec - Jerry2
https://twitter.com/zcorpan/status/1090719253379104779
======
Buge
The Mozilla developer has an @chromium.org email address?

~~~
pritambaral
Note that it's 'chromium.org', not 'google.com' (or similar).

Chromium IS, after all, an open source project. It's primary
contributor/sponsor/driver may be Google, but they're not the only ones
working on Chromium, so it's natural that someone can be a Chromium
contributor without being a Google employee/contractor.

